# Fear of Non Existance (When wake up mid-sleep?)



## hiddenash (May 27, 2014)

Hi

I have had this now and again when sleeping. I was wondeing if anybody knew what it was related to and why.

I find that sometimes Ill wake up (just as im falling asleep for example). The only way I can explain it is that my brain chemicals are changing because I am falling asleep, but Ill wake up and the first thing Ill think is....

"One day, I will not exist anymore". And the feeling haunts me for a few seconds, until I can get myself back to sleep.

Now, I do not think this way and unless I think really hard, it doesn't scare me. Its just SUPER STRANGE that waking up its the first thing ill randomly think about.

I cant explain it really, its like a completely different state of mind that I adopt because im partially asleep/not woken up.

Anybody?


----------



## tazi (Jan 8, 2009)

I get exactly the same thing in exactly the same fashion


----------



## Desanimada (Nov 9, 2014)

Same here, but I can't really stop from thinking it. I think really fast naturally and it's hard to get back to sleep. I thought I was the only one who woke up with the same thought


----------



## katieq (Oct 15, 2012)

oh god that happens to me bad sometimes...

Or i'll be half asleep and not feel real AT ALL. like, my brain is trying to make sense of what I am while i'm sleeping. SO weird


----------

